# Hand Engraved planes



## layne (Aug 31, 2011)

After a 6 month break I am back at the engraving bench. If you have never seen my work, stop by and have a look at my site. Just search on Cajunhandplanes.
I am one of the only people in the country doing this sort of work.
I'd love opinions. I've had a couple of folks recently tell me I'm destroying the value of old Stanleys by engraving them. I've never seen it this way anymore than engraving would destroy the value of a fine shotgun. I suppose it has to do with the fact that guns are traditionally engraved while planes have not been aside from rare occasions. 
I do know that the value of my engraved planes has risen steadily in the last 3 years. I intend to make it a tradition to have ones favorite tools engraved just like your favorite Colt. I think it is the ultimate way to show off a traditional, hand crafted art, on a tool that represents handmade.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome work…Where would i find some for sale ?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think they are marvelous. Stunning. I might raise an eyebrow if you
did that to a Norris infill, but Stanley iron planes and there ilk were
made by the millions so there's no danger of you defacing the
last one in fine condition.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Really beautiful. Probably out of my price range ('til I win the Lotto), but just awesome. I especially liked you slideshow!

I did try to see if you had anything listed on ebay, but a search there for both "Acadien Planes and Woodworking" and "Cajun Handplanes" found nothing. Do you no longer sell on ebay?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You're quite talented. Having lived in New Orleans for 11 year, I really like the LA themes.


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

This proves that you have a skillful way of adding personality to your tools. Very nice.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

Beautiful work!!! I've got a LN #1 that I would love to turn you loose on someday if the budget ever allows it! I can't see how what you are doing could ever do anything but increase the value of a tool. You are truly an artist!!!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Those are gorgeous!! I know of only one other person that does work like that. Her name is Catherine Kennedy (aka Cloudy) and her work is also fantastic. She is local to me, but I can't afford her stuff either.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been admiring your work since you posted some of your engravings last year. Absolutely beautiful. I'd love to have one of my plans engraved by you at some point.


----------



## layne (Aug 31, 2011)

If you are looking on ebay, just search engraved plane and you will find my planes. I have one inexpensive plane up right now and some stanleys on the way in a few days.
Thanks guys.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i've had your ebay store bookmarked for awhile now. i check it periodically, good to hear there's more inventory on the way.


----------



## layne (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think I'm supposed to post links here but since the question was asked, I'll be listing quite a few planes in the coming month on my website. Just do a search on Cajunhandplanes and it will pop up at the top of most search engines. You can also google my name and engraved planes.
Layne Zuelke
Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Beautiful work! And you can post links, or make them your signature line. That would be a win win, I think. I don't have to cut and paste and you might get more business.


----------



## jgerman (Jul 2, 2012)

I've wanted an engraved plane since I first saw them.

You have a hand graver in the picture, there are done completely by hand? No air, no power of any kind?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I love to look at these and I'd love to own a few. Add a set of these http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/30869 to increase the wow factor.


----------



## Engraver (Jul 18, 2014)

Bravo on the engraved planes. Never cut one myself.


----------



## benchbuilder (Sep 10, 2011)

I belive chris schwarts also has a hand plane like this done by mrs kennedy, he showed it when he was on the woodwright show with roy.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

^ I've used this plane a few times. the engaging is beautiful. Laynes work is also beautiful. My fear would would be to drop an engraved plane and break the casting.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Kevin,

I actually shivered a little when I read "break the casting".

Still, I've never broken one, yet.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Jim, i knocked my Stanley 140 skew block of the bench and did a diving catch and caught it! Pretty sure it would have split in half at the mouth on the cement floor.


----------

